

MOOC Professors To See - RoxyFoxy
http://blog.accredible.com/post/53515580724/5-mooc-professors-to-see-before-you-die

======
zepolud
It's simply criminal to omit Walter Lewin from those kinds of lists.

------
ncarroll
And don't miss Al Filreis from Introduction to Modern and Contemporary Poetry
(U Penn) at coursera. Humanities taught right.

------
RoxyFoxy
Thank you, guys, for suggestions. Yeah, many great profs had to be omitted :(

------
malandrew
Dr. Thomas Kelly of Harvard is pretty awesome to watch.

